# FREEZING TARTE TATIN



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all - ages since I have been on here. 

Can you freeze and re heat tarte tatin?  I am making loads for a big function and wonder if this is possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Short answer- Yes, it's possible. 

A bit more info would help us help you. 

How big a function and where will it be held? Do they have kitchen facilities?

 How far in advance are you making them? 

 You can make the dough in advance, freeze that, then make the tartan just before. 

You can make the tartins, bake then freeze, then thaw and heat. 

But why can't you make them, bake them then serve them? 

What kind of freezer will you be using? A commercial freezer will do a much better job of freezing them than a home freezer. 

How many you make, how much freezer space, how long they stay frozen, all have an effect. 

I'm sure one of the professional pastry chefs could help you work this out but like I said, a bit more info would be good.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I tend to put it all together and then freeze it before baking. I really do not like the taste if it has been frozen after baking however, everything is about how much time you will have on hand and how many you are doing.

Either way, Tarte Tatin freezes and bakes or re-heats beautifully! Have a great time at the function /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

You freeze it BEFORE baking? What about the sugar, butter, and apples slices? Do you freeze it all?

When you thaw, how do you compensate for the moisture that ensues from the apple slices and how do you get the tarte to caramelize?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@Chefross We used to make our hundreds tarte tatin by pre-caramelizing the apple mixture and place on top of the shortcrust dough and food the edges up and over the apples. It was called a tarte tatin or country apple tarte (regions are different in their variations of a tarte tatin in France) It looked like this:




  








apple_tarte_tatin.jpg




__
fablesable


__
Jul 26, 2015








Their secret to success with the moisture thing is to make sure you leave most of the peel on the apple. This makes for more pectin from the peel thereby making the caramelized apple mixture less runny and more jelly-like.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Fablesable said:


> @Chefross We used to make our hundreds tarte tatin by pre-caramelizing the apple mixture and place on top of the shortcrust dough and food the edges up and over the apples. It was called a tarte tatin or country apple tarte (regions are different in their variations of a tarte tatin in France) It looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying.

I understand now how you can freeze them.

Mine is the traditional French preparation and I would never get it to come out right had I froze them.

Too much moisture. I don't peel the apples. May I ask please do you take it from freezer to oven or allow it to thaw? How do you compensate for the extra liquid?





  








tartetatin1.jpg




__
chefross


__
Jul 26, 2015


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol.....that would be funny if we tried to make a pan baked tarte tatin from frozen without baking it first.....guess I should clarify what version huh? hehe Thank you for asking and allowing me to clarify /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I take them from the freezer, thaw for 20-ish minutes (just half thawed) and then throw in a ready oven. Works beautifully every time. The moisture is not really an issue as it is not raw apples, they have been caramelized and are of a gelatinous nature so not a TON of moisture.....I bake them a wee bit longer. It does bubble over a wee bit as well on a few and not often.


----------

